# the changes have been actioned



## sebi12

Cum ați traduce "The changes have been *actioned*."?

Încercările mele:

"Schimbările au fost *abordate/rezolvate/realizate.*"
"*S-a acționat* asupra schimbărilor."


----------



## Trisia

... modificările au fost efectuate? Schimbările (cerute de...) au fost deja implementate?

Nu sună bine, dar nici nu prea avem cum să ne dăm seama ce ar fi doar dintr-o singură propoziție. Ce fel de text e, despre ce?


----------



## sebi12

Trisia said:


> ... modificările au fost efectuate? Schimbările (cerute de...) au fost deja implementate?
> 
> Nu sună bine, dar nici nu prea avem cum să ne dăm seama ce ar fi doar dintr-o singură propoziție. Ce fel de text e, despre ce?


Textul e preluat dintr-un email. Este vorba despre un serviciu care are o dată de start și o dată de final.

More text: "The dates should be changed these days. You should receive an update from the team soon to confirm the changes have been actioned."

Alt exemplu preluat de pe site-ul dictionarului Cambdrige: "Some of the conclusions and recommendations of the report can be actioned straight away."

Cred că traducerea ta de "efectuate" este cea mai bună în ambele contexte. Mersi!

Concluzie: actioned (eng) = efectuat (ro)


----------



## farscape

“schimbările au fost operate“ este o expresie întâlnită frecvent în limbajul curent. ”efectuate“ sună poate prea ’literar’ pentru un email. 😀

"Concluzie: actioned (eng) = efectuat (ro)" -> nu-i o regulă, depinde forte mult de context (s-au luat măsuri, de exemplu)


----------



## Trisia

Băi, m-am tot gândit dacă să zic "operate", pentru că pe mine mă zgârie pe creier, dar dacă și tu zici, atunci bine.


----------



## farscape

Expresia îmi era cunsocută iar “motoarele de căutare” mi-au confirmat că este destul de folosită, cel puțin de jurnaliștii mass-media.


----------

